# Pathfinder Upgrades



## Json05 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all. 

New here and wanted advice and thoughts on some upgrades I'm looking to do on my 2007 Nissan Pathfinder SE. I'm ordering a K&N cold air intake (57 series) and wondering what I can expect and what other parts I'll need for this upgrade. 

Also, looking to purchase halo headlight kits with additional HiD bulbs (5,000K or 6,000K). I'm finding out that a conversion kit with ballasts are needed. I'm looking to order through CarID.com. Does anyone have thoughts about their products and if I should go with a different setup. Also, any complications with products?

Thanks for any advice and your time. 

Jason.


----------



## JS3K (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Json05,
I also have a R51 '07 model, and am looking to get a K&N Cone intake for it, so if you do eventually get one I'd like to know how the turbo reacts with it and any other improvement to the cars performance. 

But in reply to your thread, I have installed new angel light headlamps from Mars Perfromance, you'll find them in the link below:

Black Angel-Eyes Projector Head Lights for Nissan PathFinder R51 & Navara D40

They make a huge difference to the look of the 4x4. I have also installed 8000K HID with a small ballast box from Ultra Auto Design specialists in performance car lights and headlights. The angel lights are slightly blue so the 8000k suit the headlamps. It will also depend on the colour of your R51 if you want to go for silver or black head lamps. I would only advise to you not to replace the standard bulb with OSMOND night breakers, I accidentally melted a small part of my headlamp using these bulbs because they burn much brighter. However the HIDs do not bother the lamps at all.

If you're interested I also bought the rear lights below in black:

Black Altezza Tail Lights for Nissan PathFinder R51

Again adding to the style of the 4x4 and very easy to install. But again you will need to file down part of the bulb insert to fit them properly (very easy to do).

One more thing with styling for the front of your Pathfinder, I have replaced the front fogs with H11 LEDs:

2 X H11 Car White 68 LED 3528 SMD Fog Light Bulbs 12V - eBay (item 160534162036 end time Feb-17-11 02:08:02 PST)

Looks great with the Angel lights and HIDs and with the ebay price you can't really go wrong with it (but because they're LEDs they are useless as working fog lights!). You can also find the above items on ebay if you have an account.

Hope this helps, PM me if you would like a photo of my Pathfinder to see if you like the look of the angel lights. 
I'd applicate it if you would give me any tips on styling or improvements to your R51.

JSK3


----------



## Json05 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello JS3K.

Thank you for replying. I'm guessing your not in the United States, from the vehicle descriptor. I live in Orlando, Florida. I will posts a couple of pictures tonight of my 2007 Pathfinder. I just purchased the K&N Air Intake. I bought from Advance Auto Parts online. They finally had it in stock and I was able to use a discount promo code for 20% off.

I looked at the site you sent. I might be very anal but reading all the incorrect grammar on the site, doesn't make me feel much better about purchasing from them. lol

However, I do like the headlight kits you sent me a link for, much better than the ones I saw on CarID.com. I'm confused with their pricing points, so I'll either need to call them or find more specific details when checking out. I want to get that kit plus the replacement HiD bulbs. Either 6,000K or 8,000K and I would like to upgrade the fog lights as well.

Thanks for input. I'd like to see pictures of your Pathfinder. Let me know where I can view those at.

Jason


----------



## JS3K (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Jason,

I'm very interested in the Air Intake if you could give me some more details on it? and no I live in Ireland, the Pathfinder is a little different from you're 4.0Lt, mine is the 2.5 Diesel, great car but could do with a remap! To be quiet honest I EXTREMELY JEALOUS of the larger engine sizes you guys have over there ... Insurance company would not like me if I asked them about something like that  

If I was you I'd search eBay for any sort of lights, filters, etc if you are stuck, chance are the gear is slightly cheaper and hopefully be based in the States too. That a major problem i have is that the R51 is considered a working 4x4 (farms, building sites, etc) so no one does anything to them at all. Plus Nissan's after sales is TERRIBLE here so ordering any parts and accessories can be difficult. 

Pics will be uploaded later.

JS3K


----------



## JS3K (Feb 7, 2011)

Jason,

If you could Private Message me your email I will forward a couple of photos of the new head lamps, see what you think.

JS3K


----------



## Json05 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey. I ordered the K&N Air Intake today. I'll post pictures of before and after installation. Hopefully, by end of next week. The specs that K&N's website offers are 14.27 HP increase in the Pathfinder. Unit weighs 11.23 lbs. Product costs (In US) was $319.99. After 20% discount, plus shipping and taxes..cost is $271.73.

I'm going to average gasoline/petrol costs for 3 tanks between now and then. Then I'll do same costs with Air intake installed. And post numbers.


----------



## Json05 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Pathfinder Updgrades*

Hey there. Sorry for delay. Installed the K&N Air Intake this week. Took about 2 hours. Instructions say about an hour. There are 2 bolts that the instructions don't tell you about (underneath the stock air box) that have to be removed, and proved to be a little difficult. I have posted a before and after picture. There is a noticeable difference in sound from engine as I drive normally. If the hood is up and you engage throttle, you can hear a loud whistle from the K&N air intake. Kinda cool....


----------



## Json05 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Pathfinder Updgrades*

Hello again. Just an update on headlight kits. I ordered the kits from CariD.com, Total costs was $313.75 (after promo code). US dollars. The kits arrived today and the lights look amazing. However, I also ordered the HiD 5,000K light upgrades with ballasts ($99 US dollars) and they did not arrive. I was told by rep that if I ordered HiDs, they would come pre-installed for a nice factory finish and seal. That apparently is not true and I was not told about there being two separate deliveries. Not a big deal on the delivery but it still should have been communicated. The order ship confirmation, states clearly, "the lights and HiDs" have been shipped.

Anyway, won't be able to install until HiDs and ballasts arrive early next week. Will posts those before and after pictures then.


----------



## Shayden (Aug 17, 2017)

Not really relevant to this post but this is my first time on any forum and not quite sure how to start my own post? Maby some one could point me in the right direction? Anyway I was just woundering what the difference is between a normal 2.5dt navara and the 450 version are the engines different or just different bolt on parts cheers Shayden.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Shayden said:


> Not really relevant to this post but this is my first time on any forum and not quite sure how to start my own post? Maby some one could point me in the right direction? Anyway I was just woundering what the difference is between a normal 2.5dt navara and the 450 version are the engines different or just different bolt on parts cheers Shayden.


When you go to a section, click on a model. When you get to the page, you'll see "new thread" tab on upper left of page. Click on that to start a new thread. Try clicking on link and you'll see at the upper left:

Pathfinder - Nissan Forum


----------

